# What sports cream to use?



## Mtal (Jul 19, 2007)

My knees get sore now and then from training, and I also just sprained my ankle. Sometimes I use sports cream on them like mineral ice, or capsin, but it seems like it does not really generate that much heat in those parts of the body. If I rub a lot on my back or a muscle, wow I feel it. Just wondering what people like to use out there. Thanks.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 19, 2007)

Tiger Balm, the 'red' one as the white one is milder. Thai boxing oil or Cryogel. I think you'd have to google them for suppliers. We do sell them but have never exported besides I'm sure it would be much cheaper to buy them locally lol! They are all very good, Tiger Balm also good for headaches, bites and clears stuffy noses!


----------



## Mtal (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks, I will give those a try. Oh how do you use the tiger balm for stuffy noses and head aches? That is pretty interesting.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 21, 2007)

Mtal said:


> Thanks, I will give those a try. Oh how do you use the tiger balm for stuffy noses and head aches? That is pretty interesting.


 
Rub Tiger balm onto temples for headaches and sniff deeply often for stuffy noses, The Cryogel had three different types, one is the pro strength, another is normal and there's a lavender one with is also nice to put on yur forehead and neck if stressed or headachey.


----------



## Drac (Jul 21, 2007)

Tigers Balm Red and White Flower Oil are 2 of my favorites...REMEMBER to wash your hands VERY WELL before touching ANY other part of your anatomy..Take my word on this...........


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 21, 2007)

Drac said:


> Tigers Balm Red and White Flower Oil are 2 of my favorites...REMEMBER to wash your hands VERY WELL before touching ANY other part of your anatomy..Take my word on this...........


 
:uhyeah:


----------



## Drac (Jul 21, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> :uhyeah:


 
It ain't funny when it happens...LOL!!!!


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 21, 2007)

You won't know this but there used to be a thing for using a special deodorant espeically for the female personal 'bits' if I can put it that way. When I was in the RAF, living in the female accomodation, a friend of mine picked up and sprayed generously what she thought was this deodorant before she rushed out on a date, it was actually strong fix hairspray lol!


----------



## Drac (Jul 21, 2007)

:lfao::lfao: LMAO...I can only imagine....We better get back to the main topic lest we spend to much time on these mishaps...


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 23, 2007)

I never use sports creams( the poor girl who killed herself with it) however I did use Woodlock when I broke my wrist and ankle.
I personally perfer Moxa or massage.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 23, 2007)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> I never use sports creams(* the poor girl who killed herself with it*) however I did use Woodlock when I broke my wrist and ankle.
> I personally perfer Moxa or massage.


 
Whoa! what happened there?


----------



## Drac (Jul 23, 2007)

Tez3 said:


> Whoa! what happened there?


 
What girl??? Where?? When??


----------



## lkblair (Jul 23, 2007)

Here's a link to the story about the girl on Fox News: 
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,279482,00.html

Lisa


----------



## Drac (Jul 23, 2007)

I would love to know just HOW MUCH of the stuff she used...


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 24, 2007)

"Newman put the muscle cream on her legs and used adhesive pads containing the anti-inflammatory, plus an unspecified third product, said Ellen Borakove, a spokeswoman for the medical examiner. "There were multiple products, used to great excess, and that's how she ended up with high levels," Borakove said. The products were used and the chemical absorbed over time, rather than from a single instance of overuse, she said." 

From the Medical examiner.


----------



## Mtal (Jul 24, 2007)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> I never use sports creams( the poor girl who killed herself with it) however I did use Woodlock when I broke my wrist and ankle.
> I personally perfer Moxa or massage.


 

What is Moxa and Woodlock?

Oh I heard about the girl with the bengay. I think she was on the high school track team, was having some injury problems. For whatever reason, I have to used that in the longest.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 24, 2007)

I heared Vics vapor rub will kill a toenail Fungus infection. Would Tiger Balm do the same? Would it be too strong?
Sean


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 25, 2007)

> What is Moxa and Woodlock?


http://www.chinesenaturalherbs.com/herb_pages/woodlock.asp

Moxa is short for Moxabustion
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moxa


----------



## Drac (Jul 25, 2007)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> http://www.chinesenaturalherbs.com/herb_pages/woodlock.asp
> 
> Moxa is short for Moxabustion
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moxa


 
Thanks for the links....


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jul 25, 2007)

Tiger Balm Red, by all means.

It works AND it smells gooooood!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 25, 2007)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Tiger Balm Red, by all means.
> 
> It works AND it smells gooooood!


 

I agree Tigerbalm red is great stuff.


----------



## Bumblebee (Aug 8, 2007)

I can't say enough positive things about red Tiger Balm.  Achey muscles, sore muscles, huge knots, rub Tiger Balm and the pain goes away.  I love it.  Sometimes I put it in my cereal...not really.


----------

